# Dauphin Island / Billy Goat Hole Question



## NewtoBlue (Apr 11, 2008)

My boat draws about 2 1/2 feet, when leaving billy goat hole from DI do you have to run out in the ship channel or can you cut down west of sand island lighthouse?


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

You do not need to go all the way to the ship channel but do not get too close to Fort Gaines, stay about 1/3 mile off at least, and keep nearer the westside of the lighthouse. There is a sand bar that was the far south end of Pelican island which extends in an arc toward the LH from the west. I've run over it on plane sometimes in 4 feet, sometimes in 1.5, I try to avoid it. Once you are past the LH there is a close-by rig with a mooring bouy about 200 yards to its west side and difficult to see at night.


----------

